# Here He Is......Details and Pictures!



## CharmedMinis (Dec 11, 2006)

Well here are some more details about the little guy.

Well the little guy is still doing ok this morning. My other vet will be here later this afternoon, to do more things.

To top off all his other problems, he's got a nasty case of full blown strangles :new_shocked:

Here's what the vet last night told me about him.

He does have a chance. He's pretty sure his jaw isn't broken, it's probably just be all the icky stuff from the strangles causing problems. But they will take an x-ray or 2 to be sure. He's extremely emaciated, he gave him a 1 on the body scale. But because he's a baby he thinks he can re-coop from it. He has no muscle tone left anywhere it's all atrophied. The vet thinks that's part of what's wrong with his back leg. But they will take an x-ray of his legs too. I didn't get any good feet pictures, too much sawdust. But they are the typical long uncared for feet.

The vet today will draw blood, take x-rays, clean up his jaw and maybe open it up a bit more so the strangles can ooze better (yuck!). We are going to start him on ulcer meds as well, and probably antibiotics. He has a pretty high fever, last night it was 103 plus.

I am being super careful because of the strangles. I'm kind of phobic about germs anyway so I'm probably being more careful than I need to be, but better safe than sorry. Shoes are getting bleached, clothes changed and washed, I even bleached the driveway where he walked last night.

For right now he's in our horse trailer. I was just going to keep him in the there for the night until I got a pen set up in my courtyard away from the other horses. But the vet said he'd be better off in the trailer for a while. It's 12 by 6 feet and enclosed, so he has enough room. The vet said it will help contain his body heat at night to keep him warmer, it will contain the strangles better, and he definitely doesn't need any exercise at this point.

Here's his pics from this morning. The one of his back with the purple glove on.......I was trying to show how skinny he is, that is my hand pushing his hair down on either side of his spine. His backbone sticks up a good 2 inches.


----------



## stormy (Dec 11, 2006)

You can not be too careful with strangles. Talk to your vet about the intranasal vaccine for the rest of your herd right away! Kudos for taking on such a tough project, what a cutey!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 11, 2006)

Shooting is too good for some people!!

How much did you have to pay in the end (you do not have to answer that, I am just being nosy!!)


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 11, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]There was NO better Christmas present for him on this earth than to be rescued by you. Thank you Lindsey for taking on such a task. His eyes seem to be saying "thank you"... Please keep us posted on this precious little boy! Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 11, 2006)

Without people like you CharmedMinis...what would needy minis do?

:aktion033: Great to hear he is in good hands!!



:

Best Christmas present he could ever have received!




: A loving home!!!



:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 11, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]He's so cute. How old does the vet think he is? I'm glad you were able to get him. Are you going to keep him or rehabilitate him and sell him? Just curious. Thanks for being his saviore (sp?) this Christmas.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Champ (Dec 11, 2006)

A big thank you for saving this little guy, it brings tears to my eyes to see those pictures of him, how can people be so cruel.

Good luck and I hope everything works out





Champ


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 11, 2006)

The poor baby looks so scared--I hope he realizes that all this poking and prodding is out of love. Seeing that auction tag on his little body brought me to tears. Thank you so much for saving him Lindsay. I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh my sweet Lord, and you, Lindsay...are such an angel. Poor little guy. He is in my prayers. Also knowing you the strangles will stay contained...you're a good horse mommy.



:


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Dec 11, 2006)

I am so glad you got this little guy. I was crying when I read his description--only to far away in wis to help with him. thanks for getting him and taking care of him. I know he is in good hands.

cyndia


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh that poor little guy.



God Bless You for getting him. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Devon (Dec 11, 2006)

Hes a sweetie. It does look ocmfy in that trailer :bgrin Hope he gets better. Good Job ! And Happy Holidays!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 11, 2006)

What better of a christmas present then to give a really needy horse all the TLC and medical attention that he needs. THis was truly a rescue and I am so glad you were able to help. (((hugs))) to you for caring. Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 11, 2006)

> Oh that poor little guy. God Bless You for getting him.



[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]

A big ditto - please keep us updated on his progress.

Lori


----------



## virginia (Dec 11, 2006)

Lindsey, you have an email!

Ginny


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 11, 2006)

:aktion033: Wow - Great Job- Good thoughts coming yours and his way



:


----------



## stanlee (Dec 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Lindsey:

Bless you and that little colt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He could be Runts twin. same color and exact same poor shape. Minus the strangles. I will get better pictures and try to post them. You are truely a special person for rescuing him!!!!!!!! Runt and Teddy Bear are doing well and I pray your colt improves as well. They had a little outside time yesterday and it was funny to watch them experience there 1 st snow. All 11 inches of it.

What have you named him???? Good luck and hope to talk with you so we can share our little ones progress.............LEE


----------



## smlotsocats (Dec 12, 2006)

Good for you! :aktion033: How DARE people let this happen! How DARE that auction let this poor little soul suffer on their property! I'm so sick of this stuff happening :no: Please give him a hug and kiss for me, I'll be thinking about him.


----------



## tracerace (Dec 13, 2006)

He was at an auction? Oh my....my heart feels stuck in my stomach reading that (is his story here? I'll do a search).

Bless you for saving him. I am fostering a STB mare that was pulled from the kill pen last Christmas...so she is called "Christmas" . Your little guy looks like a Joseph to me....sweet little humble boy.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 14, 2006)

Poor little guy! Please keep us posted..........

And remember to change clothes after you handle him while he's sick!

Kuddos,

MA


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 14, 2006)

more tears here!! but :aktion033: :aktion033: to you for rescuing him. that auction tag just gets me every time!!! keep us posted please and we will really love seeing pictures of him all better and healthy and NO AUCTION STICKER. geez, i know they have to keep track of them, but that auction sticker just kills me!!! i've had to remove them from some of our rescues and it's always so hard to do, and it has to hurt them to pull it off...

what a lucky little guy that he is with you now!!




:



:


----------



## LindaB (Dec 15, 2006)

You are such a wonderful person to have gone through all you did to get this precious little guy. I read your story a while back. It brought me to tears. You were so determened to get him home. His last owners should be hung. How awful to let this happen to him or any animal they might own. He's such a doll. I'm not quiet sure what it is that he's got. I'm new in the mini world, have 10 now and was hoping someone will post what it is that he's got. Please pm me and let me know. Thank you in advance.

Again, you are his special Gardian Angel to do all your doing for him. God Bless you and good luck with his progress. When he's well give him a big hug for me.


----------



## cameominis (Dec 16, 2006)

PondlakeMinis said:


> I am so glad you got this little guy. I was crying when I read his description--only to far away in wis to help with him. thanks for getting him and taking care of him. I know he is in good hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK GOD FOR YOU.I AM CRYING SEEING THE PICS OF HIM AND KNOWING WHAT HE HAS BEEN THRU.WISH I COULD BE THERE TO HELP WITH HIM.KEEP US UP TO DATE. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## RAPfrosty (Dec 16, 2006)

You are such a great person! What a lucky baby to get a mom like you for Christmas! I hope that when I'm out on my own I can help out some animals in need just as you are doing! Good luck, your little guy is in my prayers!


----------



## Marty (Dec 18, 2006)

Great Job Lindsay!

You did an amazing thing for this little guy.

I think the smartest thing you did was to keep him in the trailer and parked far away from your other horses and barns. I would be in no hurry whatsoever to get him in a paddock because your vet is very correct, that is the best place for him to be. I'd be keeping him in there for a few weeks because as you know, strangles can linger for weeks, months, and is so very highly contageous. It's dry, warm, spacious and safe, and will be very easy for you to disinfect it.

Now, let's talk Christmas names!!!

Elfie ???


----------



## starleemay (Dec 18, 2006)

: :nono: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:



:



: This is for the seller. :bgrin :538: :aktion033:



: :hypocrite: :hypocrite:



:



: This is for you. Hope he does well. :saludando:


----------



## debbiesshelties (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for helping this little one. Update pleaseeee!

Debbie


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 21, 2006)

Lindsay, sweetie, an update when you have a sec...so many are praying and hoping for you all.


----------



## cameominis (Dec 21, 2006)

Dimimore said:


> Lindsay, sweetie, an update when you have a sec...so many are praying and hoping for you all.


WE NEED A UPDATE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



:



: :saludando:



Dimimore said:


> Lindsay, sweetie, an update when you have a sec...so many are praying and hoping for you all.


WE NEED A UPDATE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



:



: :saludando:


----------

